# Specialized 2007 Demos



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Post pictures of your Specialized 2007 Demo here.    :thumbsup:


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

Here, I just posted it in another thread but I'm stoked on it so here ya go!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

well... if i have to.....









ohhh so nice









yeah!









mmmmhmmmm! :thumbsup:


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

nice rides!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

MBX5 said:


> nice rides!


your's is quite nice as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

You both have some extremely nice Demos. I would love to have the Demo 7 I that you have, chooofoojoo.:cryin:


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> your's is quite nice as well! :thumbsup:


Do you ride for mojo wheels? i am pretty sure i saw you riding keystone this past sunday.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Pistol2Ne said:


> Do you ride for mojo wheels? i am pretty sure i saw you riding keystone this past sunday.


yeah i was there. shredding it up!.. kinda sucked that not everything was open. but now everything is!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

odo said:


> You both have some extremely nice Demos. I would love to have the Demo 7 I that you have, chooofoojoo.:cryin:


if you ever make it up to keystone on a wed, hit me up for a ride on it...


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> if you ever make it up to keystone on a wed, hit me up for a ride on it...


Thanks very much for the offer, but I cannot go up to Keystone on Wednesday's. I will probably will go up on Fridays mostly, though.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

odo said:


> Thanks very much for the offer, but I cannot go up to Keystone on Wednesday's. I will probably will go up on Fridays mostly, though.


i'll see what my schedule is but i might be up there a few fridays.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah tell when there are some good times for you man, and thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

The totem on the demo is one of the few bikes that it *really* looks nice on (not to offend anybody, its just my opinion). *I really like the Demo 7 I* as I have already said.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

mforest said:


> ​


I need new shorts:eekster: :eekster:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome bike mforest!


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I do not know who's bike these are, but they are nice:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

mforest said:


> ​


damn. and i thought my bike was good lookin'! now u need to get the white lowers for your w.c. to make it uber pimpin!


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

that white demo is pimp wish it was a production color not the demo bike color


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> that white demo is pimp wish it was a production color not the demo bike color


Somewhere in Europe, I've yet to find out specifically where. The Demo 7 is produced in a White with Black Pinstripes.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

jonnyp said:


> I need new shorts:eekster: :eekster:


Yeah I creamed my pants too.


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually, the white Demo's were the stores Test Bikes...nothing that special...So amazingly sick in person though.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

yea, i wish my shop got a white testbike in. i would have snagged that instead of my seven one. oh well. green is still dope!


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

Ya man, around here where I live, the green one is rare, the white one is all over the place!


----------



## Condor[ger] (Sep 3, 2005)

unfortuneatly none of them is mine


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Those demo's are very beautiful. :cryin: :ihih:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: A few more pictures of demos I have found:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anybody have more pictures of the Demo 7 I?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Not mine but its pretty sick


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Monster forks look so long (so does the Manitou Travis dual-crown come to think of it). Demo's look nicer with forks such as 888's, totems, or boxxers.


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

Ya, but that isn't just a Monster....it's the SUPER MONSTER :eekster: A whole foot of travel is ridiculous!


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

To long a fork for me.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

odo said:


> Monster forks look so long (so does the Manitou Travis dual-crown come to think of it). Demo's look nicer with forks such as 888's, totems, or boxxers.


I think the reason the Travis Triple looks so long is because they had to add some extra stanchion so that the crown wouldn't hit the tire because of the reverse arch... or somethin like that.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

man those demo's are sick, i wish my shop carried them. o well.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

odo said:


> To long a fork for me :skep: :bluefrown: ut:


Maybe your just arent savage enough to handle its badassness?


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am just saying my opinion on what good forks are for demos.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: Another nice demo:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the Demo so much.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

The white demo Demo's are sick. Makes me want to get a new one.


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine in action this morning and one standing still


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Uh yea, the 2006 white Demo so totally kicks ass.


K, maybe not, but I tried.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

why are you postin pictures of bikes that arnt even yours, they are cool to look at but idk


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> I think the reason the Travis Triple looks so long is because they had to add some extra stanchion so that the crown wouldn't hit the tire because of the reverse arch... or somethin like that.


Indeed.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice pictures gab26. I love your demo.   :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

:ihih: :yikes: Check out these demos:


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

xKREDx said:


> Not mine but its pretty sick


That is the second dumbest bike ever (and I like Demos). Replace the demo frame with a Karpiel and you get The dumbest bike ever.

Edit: This was in reference to the one with the Super Duper Monster


----------



## Nilsson (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

gab26 said:


> Mine in action this morning and one standing still


I have the same green demo 7 and I did that drop on flow at mammoth too!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

odo said:


> I do not know who's bike these are, but they are nice:


First one is HIDEOUS.

nic_nac's is all the opposite


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Heres mine!


----------



## brjknns (Mar 25, 2007)

I personally like the 06' demo more as it looks so dam sexy!


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

brjknns said:


> I personally like the 06' demo more as it looks so dam sexy!


I used to think the same, but they really grew on me. So much so that I had to have one. And damn do they ride nicer!:eekster:


----------



## Condor[ger] (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Why are people putting pics of 2006 demo on here, the title says 2007 demos


----------

